# Filter "Scharfzeichnen" fehlt in Photoshop Elements



## Maracan (5. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe Photoshop Elements 6 auf meinem IMAC installiert und finde den Filter Scharfzeichnen nicht. In der Filtergalerie fehlt er ebenfalls. Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

W.E.


----------



## ink (5. September 2009)

Moin
Wenn er nicht zu finden ist, dann tippe ich darauf dass er bei PSE nicht inbegriffen ist.
PSE ist ja nur eine abgespeckte Version von PS und wird nicht alle Filter haben.

mfg


----------



## Maracan (6. September 2009)

Hallo ink,

danke für die Antwort; das hilft mir zwar nicht weiter, ist aber nett gemeint. Inzwischen denke ich die Funktion gefunden zu haben. Unter "Bearbeiten" gibt es die Funktion "unscharf maskieren" und "Schärfe einstellen". Warum Adobe dies nicht bei den Filtern gelassen hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz.

Grüsse, Wolfgang


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2009)

Ich glaube, der ganze Sinn und Unsinn mit Photoshop Elements wurde lediglich für den unseligen Zweck erfunden, die unschuldigen User und noch viel mehr die erfahrenen Photoshop-Experten zum Wahnsinn zu treiben.

*Aufgabenstellung:*
"Photoshop Elements soll nicht nur schlechter sein als Photoshop,
sondern sich auch schlechter anfühlen."

*Ergebnis:*
geschafft

Gruß
Martin


----------

